# 2013 Felt Z4 DI2 conversion



## jerdawg (Jun 14, 2012)

I would like to convert my 2013 Z4 to an 11 speed with Shimano Ultegra DI2 components. I know the frame is internally electronic compatible with an area on the frame for a battery mount. 
My question is I went on the felt website and noticed there was a package of parts you can buy for the Z model felt Part# 911022 that includes plugs/brackets; etc. The electronic diagram for the felt models shows a bottom plug where normally the shifting cables would be; but this is solid just with a hole for the battery cable to come out. Is this piece included in the kit? How about the bolts for the battery mount? (I could not get a picture to upload from the felt website)
Also; does the rear derailluer cable mount internally or on the bottom outside of the chainstay? Any idea on what lengths and part numbers for the cables i would need?
I plan on going with the Ultegra 6870 components.
Thanks for your help in advance guys!


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

jerdawg said:


> I would like to convert my 2013 Z4 to an 11 speed with Shimano Ultegra DI2 components. I know the frame is internally electronic compatible with an area on the frame for a battery mount.
> 
> there was a package of parts you can buy for the Z model felt Part# 911022 that includes plugs/brackets; etc. The electronic diagram for the felt models shows a bottom plug where normally the shifting cables would be; but this is solid just with a hole for the battery cable to come out. Is this piece included in the kit?
> 
> ...


A worthwhile upgrade. Budget the price of the SW-610 "sprint" shifters. You'll be glad you did and don't know what you're missing with mechanical shifters.

The bike should have come with the conversion pieces for Di2. Check with your LBS to see if they have some. You'll need a rubber plug for the DT, a rubber grommet for the opposite side cable hole inlet for the Di2 wire. You'll also need the rubber BB plug to cover the internal Junction B (JC-41)

You can use an external or internal battery and EW-6770 hardwired harness or the USB-compatible Junction A. (3 or 5 port)

The external batter mount includes the M4 x 0.7mm mounting bolts. Be sure to specify the short mount, not the water bottle cage mount. The rear shifter EW50 wire runs inside the chainstay and exits the hole vacated once you remove the mechanical cable stop.

Wire lengths will depend on your bar/stem/headset spacker stack/harness type/frame size.

I'd suggest:

2 x 350 ST (if you use 3 or 5 port Junction A, none if you use the hardwired EW6770)
1 x 300 FD
1 x 250 BTR1 (optional 1 x 1000 for internal BTR2)
1 x 500 RD
1 x 750 (junctionA to junctionB in downtube)
1 x JC41

Again, be sure to mock up the frame with string to verify these wire lengths. If you have an exceptional bar set up (or 51 or 61cm frame) you could require exceptional wire lengths.

-SD


----------



## jerdawg (Jun 14, 2012)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> A worthwhile upgrade. Budget the price of the SW-610 "sprint" shifters. You'll be glad you did and don't know what you're missing with mechanical shifters.
> 
> The bike should have come with the conversion pieces for Di2. Check with your LBS to see if they have some. You'll need a rubber plug for the DT, a rubber grommet for the opposite side cable hole inlet for the Di2 wire. You'll also need the rubber BB plug to cover the internal Junction B (JC-41)
> 
> ...


 Thanks Dave;
This is the information I was hoping for! 
My bike did not come with the conversion kit. If the LBS does not have any conversion kits; can they be ordered through Felt?
If I used an internal battery; would you use the seatpost kind? This seams like it would be kind of a pain :mad2: to take in and out for charging.
Maybe I'm mistaken.
Thanks again for the help!
BTW- I follow you on Strava- YOUR AN ANIMAL! :thumbsup:


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

jerdawg said:


> Thanks Dave;
> This is the information I was hoping for!
> My bike did not come with the conversion kit. If the LBS does not have any conversion kits; can they be ordered through Felt?
> If I used an internal battery; would you use the seatpost kind? This seams like it would be kind of a pain :mad2: to take in and out for charging.
> ...


Yes, your LBS can order the conversion parts you need from Felt directly. Two rubber plugs, one with a Di2 hole, the rubber BB shell cap. For the seat tube and chainstay exit ports you'll need the Di2 grommets (ordered from Shimano with their 7-8mm oval hole insert, not 6mm round) that you can buy with the other Shimano bits.

The internal battery is designed to fit inside a 27.2mm seatpost. Ritchey makes a nice rubber plug that adapts to just about any post. The latest 3 and 5 port Junction - A design has a USB compatible charging port (like your cell phone) that does not require that the battery be removed. I suggested a 1000mm wire here so that you can still remove the seatpost without unplugging the power source, a useful bit of info if you ever travel with your bike.

As for Strava, don't forget I am riding and testing the latest prototypes from Felt so the KOMs come easy when my equipment is so good. Riding is also a part of the job so you could say I enjoy my work. Thanks for the "kudos". What is your username? I'll follow you back. Please also join the Felt Rider's club on strava and join the conversations there.

All the best,
SD


----------



## jerdawg (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks again Dave,
For the much needed advice. An internal battery might be the way to go after what you told me about the charging of the system. I will look into it.
You can look me up by my name in Strava...Jerry Piesch. I am also a member of the felt rider's club!
Thanks again for all your dedication on this site. I'm sure all of us on here appreciate the amount of time you give us to answer our questions......RIDE ON SD!


----------



## YZ 343 (Oct 4, 2011)

Good advice on the sprint shifters! Never thought I'd use them as much as I do.


----------

